# It frustrates me that no guys might not want to have sex with me?



## StarGirl2

These are the guys who I meet in person who are not on dating sites.


----------



## sokillme

StarGirl2 said:


> These are the guys who I meet in person who are not on dating sites.


I am confused because you used a double negative. 

You are frustrated because they all do?

Or they all do not?


----------



## Mr. Nail

Good day @StarGirl2

Your list of frustrations has grown. Now you are frustrated that men don't talk to you.
You are frustrated that men don't commit to being your boyfriend. That would be difficult without talking to you.
You are also frustrated that men might not want to have sex with you. Now that is actually simpler because there are men out there who will have sex without talking or friendship. I don't think they are very good men, but that is my hang up.

You are not alone in this. in every culture in the world there are classes of people who are undesirable through no fault of their own. Some for the silliest reasons. Like because they are good at math. Strangely enough a large percentage of these people do find love, commitment and relationship despite their disadvantages. Perhaps there is some truth in the saying, "there is someone for everyone". The point that is important is that these needs are not some right. No one is obligated to love you. There is no boyfriend scheduling service, or girlfriend scheduling service (for that matter) and we would not be happier if there was. We all do the best we can to be lovable (not bitter and frustrated).

You seem somewhat unfamiliar with this form of communication. My suggestion is that you chose one of the threads that you have started and write out a short history of your life. Then we can come back to help you find answers to your needs. You will not likely meet the person of your dreams here but you may find the guidance to help you find that person.


----------



## Evinrude58

I am extremely frustrated trying to decipher the title statement.
I might not want to not contribute to the discussion if I don’t get what I may not want out of it.


----------



## chillymorn69

I take it you meet casual men and then when you try to get laid they are not interested.

Maybe you come on too strong?

How about some solo action until you get your act together and are ready for a relationship.


----------



## sokillme

@StarGirl2 you are frustrated because you want guys to want to have sex with you and you are unsure that they do?


----------



## EleGirl

Thread is closed because StarGirl2 has not posted on this thread for over a week.


----------

